# "Creaking" Brooks B-17 Saddle



## Treker (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi All,

I was just wondering if anyone else has had problems with their Brooks B-17 leather saddles developing a "creaking" sound after a few miles of riding? 

Here is a little background on my experience so far. I have a relatively new (300 miles or so) Brooks B-17 on my road bike, an '06 Trek 2100. After about 100 miles or so I noticed the saddle has started to "creak" while riding or shifting positions. The saddle is very comfortable, but the "creaking" noise is pretty annoying. I am a pretty big guy (6' 5 1/2", 210lbs) so I am wondering if this is mostly a function of my size and weight. I also notice that I leave pretty big sit bone "dimples" in the saddle after a ride that mostly go away after the saddle rests overnight.

Thanks for your input.

Jay B.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Short of it having broken, I think it's uncommon for a new B-17 to creak. I'd check how well the saddle rails are held in the seat post (both the tightness of the seat clamp and how well the saddle rails are seated into the grooves of the seat clamp). That area is very ripe for metal-metal movement that would generate a creaking sound.


----------



## schimanski (Jan 11, 2002)

Not a B-17 but a Team Pro here. Got completely soaked in a heavy thunder storm last week and creaked ever since. Except not today. I sprayed a little oil on the nose bolt and no more creaking.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

Some saddles may also creak between the leather and the rear frame. Drop a bit of oil back there and see if that'll help if oiling the threads.


----------



## Treker (Nov 7, 2007)

As far as I can tell, the creaking comes from where the leather stretches over the metal frame, mostly in the rear. 

If I were to use oil on these contact points, what type of oil would everyone recommend?

Thanks,

Jay B.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

I had a new Brooks B17 creak after a few miles. Blindly ignoring all the warnings, it was clear that there was NO tension on the nut. About a turn to add just a bit of tension and the problem was solved.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

I actually find the little creaks and groans reassuring. Kind of like the sound my bones make when I get up in the AM. Very reassuring and familiar.

Thanks how I know I have a brooks.


----------



## bikerboy (Jul 16, 2005)

I had the same problem, and at first though it was the seat rail clamp not being tight enough. I ruled that out and decided to try a touch of oil between the rear of the seat and the metal frame. It seems to be working so far. I also applied some fresh Proofide as it was probably about time for that.


----------



## Treker (Nov 7, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> I had the same problem, and at first though it was the seat rail clamp not being tight enough. I ruled that out and decided to try a touch of oil between the rear of the seat and the metal frame. It seems to be working so far. I also applied some fresh Proofide as it was probably about time for that.


What type of oil did you use?

Jay B.


----------



## Treker (Nov 7, 2007)

JP said:


> I had a new Brooks B17 creak after a few miles. Blindly ignoring all the warnings, it was clear that there was NO tension on the nut. About a turn to add just a bit of tension and the problem was solved.


I may just have to give that a try. Thanks for the suggestion.

Jay B.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

bikerboy said:


> I had the same problem, and at first though it was the seat rail clamp not being tight enough. I ruled that out and decided to try a touch of oil between the rear of the seat and the metal frame. It seems to be working so far. I also applied some fresh Proofide as it was probably about time for that.


Same thing worked for me. I melted the Proofide slightly so it would flow and let it run under all the metal-leather contact points. Not a peep in two years.
FWIW, I pretty much stick with Proofide, but Grant P at Rivendell likes some stuff called Obenauf's Leather Preservative, which you can get at big outdoor/hunting stores. Comes in both wax and oil form, and the oil will flow into small spaces.


----------



## bike_guy (Mar 26, 2002)

My B17 developed a creak after about 100 miles. The sound on mine was coming from the nose of the saddle where the leather was rubbing against the tensioner. I tried oil, but that didn't help so I took 2 small pieces of thin cardboard and put them between the leather and the metal and the creak is gone. I'm sure they'll need replacing often, but it works for now.


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

Treker said:


> I may just have to give that a try. Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> Jay B.


Stop! No oil in the Brooks!

Two things:

It's NORMAL for a Brooks to creak. You get used to it.

You might do what Cory said and try a little melted Proofide to damp it down a bit. But not oil.

If you're sagging a lot, you might want to tighten it up just a HAIR at the nose bolt. No more than half a turn, if that.

Wait, that's THREE things.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Are you sure it's not gas?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I'll join in...my one B-17 N creaks to beat the band.....under the nose tensioner...I pull the seatpost out, flip it over, slop some proofide on the tensioner and hit it with a hair-drier, the same works for the back "horse shoe" been doing it for over 40 years (well not with proofide...used snow proof (beeswax based)). It stops the creaking...when it starts again...do it again.


----------



## Treker (Nov 7, 2007)

Well, I solved the creaking, or at least it went away for the time being. Time will tell if it comes back with more riding.

I ended up trying the melted Profide trick first, and that didn't do it, or at least not by itself. Next I tightened the front tension adjuster just a tad (maybe a turn) and the creak went away. I'm not sure if it would have gone away with just the tension adjustment, (no way to tell since I tried the melted Profide first) but it did go away none the less. I am happier now...

Thanks for the input everyone.

Jay B.


----------

